# Okeah



## Gunscrossed (Mar 20, 2005)

Had my eye on one of these for a while and finally decided to track one down,


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Very nice - on my list for years now.

Is the other a Southern Cross? I have that, at least; another nice watch!

Like both straps, too.


----------



## Gunscrossed (Mar 20, 2005)

chris l said:


> Very nice - on my list for years now.
> 
> Is the other a Southern Cross? I have that, at least; another nice watch!
> 
> Like both straps, too.


Cheers Chris, the other is a Kirova re-issue,


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Gunscrossed said:


> chris l said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice - on my list for years now.
> ...


I like that Kirova very much; I've a couple of Burans which have a similar case, and a number of the old Kirovas from the late 50's. That's a cracking reissue, I can see I'm going to have to buy some more Russians!


----------

